# Sheraton Flex



## Greatlakeslover (Mar 24, 2017)

Has anyone bought into the Sheraton Flex program recently? My husband and I just recently returned from our Owner's Update last week at Sheraton Vistana Villages.  Yes, after hearing all the amazing features of this new program we stupidly bought.  After returning home, digesting all info, asking numerous questions of our salesperson and finding Tugg, we rescinded within the 10 days.  No one has mentioned that buying into Flex will NOT allow you to book at any VSE resorts directly anymore.  Any reservations (other than your Sheraton Collection) need to be reserved through II...with an exchange fee.  We never travel to the resorts in the Collection so we would basically be trading our Home Options (referred to as points) to II every year.  Does this make sense to a former Starwood owner?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2017)

That is not correct. HomeOptions through Flex that are bought directly from Vistana can be used to book any other Vistana property at 8 months. However, this is not true for resale Flex. The Flex program is voluntary, meaning you can't use the HomeOptions to book as StarOptions at 8 months if the points are bought resale. The consensus seems to be that Sheraton Flex is not desirable. Congratulations on cancelling as you did. If you are interested in the program and really don't want to travel to the Flex home properties, read up in the Vistana forum here on TUG and look in to buying a mandatory Vistana property.


----------



## Greatlakeslover (Mar 24, 2017)

Thank you for your input. Our major interest in buying Flex was the availability to book Vistana, Marriott , Hyatt, and others at 12 months out.  This was stated repeatedly as one of the best reasons to buy Flex.  They were even including your own 'travel agent' to help book your points through II.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2017)

Greatlakeslover said:


> Thank you for your input. Our major interest in buying Flex was the availability to book Vistana, Marriott , Hyatt, and others at 12 months out.  This was stated repeatedly as one of the best reasons to buy Flex.  They were even including your own 'travel agent' to help book your points through II.


There will certainly not be any way to book Hyatt or Marriott using Flex at 12 months. Unless you use the points to use for II exchanges.


----------



## Greatlakeslover (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes.  Using points to book 12 months out at any resort in the II book....with an exchange fee and after the first year, a membership in Interval.  Too confusing for us!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2017)

I would not count on using Flex points to use through II for Marriott and Hyatt exchanges. I am not saying they aren't possible, but at 12 months it may not be as easy as the sales reps would want you to believe.


----------



## Greatlakeslover (Mar 24, 2017)

Agreed.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 24, 2017)

Your points wouldn't have any advantage over weeks when exchanging through II.  The only exception is if you own a low season small unit than having more flex points than the current unit might expand your exchange options.


----------



## lizap (Mar 25, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I would not count on using Flex points to use through II for Marriott and Hyatt exchanges. I am not saying they aren't possible, but at 12 months it may not be as easy as the sales reps would want you to believe.




I rarely use my Westin in II, but last year used my studio side and got a 2 BR Marriott on the beach in FL.  I think Marriotts ( depending on the resort and how flexible you are) may be easier to get than Hyatts using II.


----------



## Greatlakeslover (Mar 25, 2017)

Can anyone explain the trading into II process?  We have never used our Vistana to trade.  Pros? Cons?


----------



## GrammyC (Mar 25, 2017)

Greatlakeslover said:


> Has anyone bought into the Sheraton Flex program recently? My husband and I just recently returned from our Owner's Update last week at Sheraton Vistana Villages.  Yes, after hearing all the amazing features of this new program we stupidly bought.  After returning home, digesting all info, asking numerous questions of our salesperson and finding Tugg, we rescinded within the 10 days.  No one has mentioned that buying into Flex will NOT allow you to book at any VSE resorts directly anymore.  Any reservations (other than your Sheraton Collection) need to be reserved through II...with an exchange fee.  We never travel to the resorts in the Collection so we would basically be trading our Home Options (referred to as points) to II every year.  Does this make sense to a former Starwood owner?





Greatlakeslover said:


> Has anyone bought into the Sheraton Flex program recently? My husband and I just recently returned from our Owner's Update last week at Sheraton Vistana Villages.  Yes, after hearing all the amazing features of this new program we stupidly bought.  After returning home, digesting all info, asking numerous questions of our salesperson and finding Tugg, we rescinded within the 10 days.  No one has mentioned that buying into Flex will NOT allow you to book at any VSE resorts directly anymore.  Any reservations (other than your Sheraton Collection) need to be reserved through II...with an exchange fee.  We never travel to the resorts in the Collection so we would basically be trading our Home Options (referred to as points) to II every year.  Does this make sense to a former Starwood owner?



We too are rescinding out purchase of the flex program at Vistana. I want to be sure that I do it right. Is writing and signing a letter and sending it certified sufficient?  Do you know if they will require the books to be sent back?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Greatlakeslover (Mar 25, 2017)

The key is to get your notice of cancellation back to them within the 10 day period outlined in the purchase agreement. Make sure you send it to the address and attention to as dictated in the purchase agreement. We used Fed Ex Overnight and made sure we had tracking and an acknowledgement signature that the letter was received. They will call you and email you indicating they have to speak with you before they can process your cancellation. There is no reason to talk with them unless you enjoy the pain of talking in circles with someone who is trained to actively hide information from you. Respond with an email that your decision is final and not open for negotiation and restate your request for immediate cancellation of the agreement and a credit to your charge account (if applicable). We have not sent their books back but will gladly do so if they request them.


----------



## rog2867 (Mar 25, 2017)

We are flex owners, just for the options to be 4 star elite though.  I know that most here don't care about that and think its a waste of money but we like it.


----------



## Sunshine10 (Mar 26, 2017)

We also recently attended an owners update at SVV (we were on a 4 night promo, including sales presentation).  We originally purchased 81,000 options from developer SVV Bella, EOY, 2 bedroom lock off and then purchased another 81,000 options from the Home owners association resale EYO.  

The pitch for FLEX was that we would get more FLEX options, lower maintenance fees, and more flexibility.  

The offer: 110,000 FLEX options annually (which could convert to 57,200 spg points) for $38,500, less equity of our two EYO ($25,070), for new money of $13,430, plus the usual fees, and a bonus 60,000 spg points.  

The benefits of FLEX we were told (we still have the comparison sheet "Old SNV Program" "New Sheraton FLEX") were in addition to receiving more flex options than star options for lower maintenance fees:
- we would have booking priority at any of the 6 home resorts 12 - 8 months, any season, any size, full week or short stay, any day check in, any day check out, 1 to 14 night reservations, as long as we had enough FLEX options.  
- Any remaining FLEX options can be converted to spg points (in increments of 20k), or use in Interval or bank in Interval.  
- In order to book any of the other resorts in SVN, it had to be through Interval.  But we could deposit our Flex options up to 2 years in advance, and then get priority to book at places like Harbourside, etc.
- 1 FLEX option = 1 Interval point.  In Interval, use only the amount of points needed to book the reservation (benefit of this is in old system, a week is a week and you maybe using a higher valued week to book a lower valued week, but with FLEX converting to Interval points, you only use the number of points necessary to book the time you want, saving Interval points for other reservations.
- interval points could be taken back into SPG or StarOptions

Basically we were told we were crazy to be paying such high maintenance fees for the low number of Star Options we have, that 83% of owners are switching to FLEX, and that there won't be anything left for us to trade into using Vistana network as so many owners are moving to FLEX.  How could it not be a good deal, if so many owners are converting?

I don't have the proper wording here, but the pitch also seemed to be as much about Interval as it was Vistana - that Interval was investing significant amounts into timesharing, including buying Vistana, and that FLEX's relationship with Interval gave FLEX owners an advantage in Interval to gain access to book other Sheraton / Westin timeshares within Interval.  That I would have a better chance of getting a reservation at Harbourside by depositing my FLEX options up to two years in advance in Interval, than I would using my 81,000 Star Options in the Vistana network at 8 months.

We were then offered an Explorer package, to be used at SVV, SVR or Sheraton Broadway Plantation, 7 nights, 2 bedroom villa, plus 70,000 SPG points (originally 60,000 spg points, but increased to 70,000 spg points, which could be converted to 210,000 Marriott points) for $2,695, plus $99 processing fee.

we did not buy FLEX or the Explorer pkg.


----------



## Greatlakeslover (Mar 28, 2017)

Sunshine10 said:


> We also recently attended an owners update at SVV (we were on a 4 night promo, including sales presentation).  We originally purchased 81,000 options from developer SVV Bella, EOY, 2 bedroom lock off and then purchased another 81,000 options from the Home owners association resale EYO.
> 
> The pitch for FLEX was that we would get more FLEX options, lower maintenance fees, and more flexibility.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greatlakeslover (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you.  You explained the Flex program very well.  Felt like I was giving up my ownership with Vistana and downgraded to II.  It may be a good deal but we will wait and see what happens.  Again, best explanation I've seen on Tugg about Flex!


----------



## Sunshine10 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thx for your reply. Just to be clear, I don't know enough about FLEX to support it. I was merely sharing my experience at an owners update and their spin. 

I'm sticking with what I have, as it is at a mandatory resort, and with following the advice here on TUG, I have been able to get the weeks I want. 

More experienced members here on TUG have expressed great concerns about FLEX. And you can not trust / believe everything the salespeople are telling you about Vistana or Interval.


----------



## cubigbird (Jun 22, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience and success with booking a high demand week such as Sheraton Steamboat ski week at 12 months out during the home resort period??  Since there is no underlying week technically, I'm afraid that even owning the points it would still be impossible to book a high demand week since everything is subject to availability.


----------



## lizap (Jun 22, 2017)

Clear that TS companies are trying to invent new ways to make money off a mature product.. Unfortunately many will be suckered in...


----------



## cubigbird (Jun 22, 2017)

lizap said:


> Clear that TS companies are trying to invent new ways to make money off a mature product.. Unfortunately many will be suckered in...



Not sure if this is a reply to my previous question or not. I find it's nearly impossible to book ski weeks at 8 mos out using SOs from mandatory weeks and I rarely see Sheraton Steamboat and Westin Riverfront weeks on the resale market.


----------



## lizap (Jun 22, 2017)

cubigbird said:


> Not sure if this is a reply to my previous question or not. I find it's nearly impossible to book ski weeks at 8 mos out using SOs from mandatory weeks and I rarely see Sheraton Steamboat and Westin Riverfront weeks on the resale market.



sorry - just a general comment..


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2017)

cubigbird said:


> Does anyone have any experience and success with booking a high demand week such as Sheraton Steamboat ski week at 12 months out during the home resort period??  Since there is no underlying week technically, I'm afraid that even owning the points it would still be impossible to book a high demand week since everything is subject to availability.


While the Flex owner doesn't have an underlying week, it doesn't mean that there aren't ski week in the Sheraton Flex trust, so if there is, then a Flex owner could technically reserve it. Of course, I suspect those weeks are rare in the trust, and the few they own probably book up fast.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2017)

cubigbird said:


> Does anyone have any experience and success with booking a high demand week such as Sheraton Steamboat ski week at 12 months out during the home resort period?? Since there is no underlying week technically, I'm afraid that even owning the points it would still be impossible to book a high demand week since everything is subject to availability.



This is really the only "prize" in the whole Flex Option system, and I am afraid that a lot of people bought in based on the promise that they could book a ski week....


----------



## okwiater (Jun 22, 2017)

Lots of speculation in this thread, but none of it matches reality at the current time. I am a Flex owner and have seen plenty of availability in the Flex trust for Steamboat ski weeks. Will that remain the case over time? Nobody knows. But for now, it's been easy.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm plesantly surprised, but not sure why someone with a ski week would trade it in for Flex Options.  Maybe older owners who no longer ski?  Or maybe Vistana is priming the pump with weeks that they have acquired.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> I'm plesantly surprised, but not sure why someone with a ski week would trade it in for Flex Options.  Maybe older owners who no longer ski?  Or maybe Vistana is priming the pump with weeks that they have acquired.


I suspect that the new units that Vistana is adding at Steamboat are all being piled in to the trust and not being sold as actual weeks. As a weeks owner, the only way you can trade your week for points is to turn it in and use it as a credit toward a Flex purchase. Though it seems that Vistana has lots of ski weeks conveyed to the Flex trust already.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2017)

> As a weeks owner, the only way you can trade your week for points is to turn it in and use it as a credit toward a Flex purchase.


  - Yes, that is what I mean.

Your theory definitely sounds likely.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Jun 23, 2017)

cubigbird said:


> Does anyone have any experience and success with booking a high demand week such as Sheraton Steamboat ski week at 12 months out during the home resort period??  Since there is no underlying week technically, I'm afraid that even owning the points it would still be impossible to book a high demand week since everything is subject to availability.


Yes we were able to book a 2BR for Spring Break.  We were able to do this at about the 11 month mark.



Sunshine10 said:


> - In order to book any of the other resorts in SVN, it had to be through Interval.


  This is not correct! Flex Options become Star Options at 8 Mo and can be used anywhere in SVN.


----------



## godslaf (Jun 23, 2017)

Maybe I've read too much at one time and am confusing myself but would like some clarification about the flex system:

1. Is Vistana selling *ANY* staroption timeshares or is it only flex program/home(star)options now?

2. So for scenario sake, if I purchased a 1 Br platinum Dessert Willow from the developer,  it would be my home resort, but would I also have the opportunity to make a reservation at 12 mos out at the other 6 flex properties (bringing my total of available properties bookable at 12 mos to 7)? If someone were to buy this from me, what would they be able to use (what resort(s)/seasons) since they'd be buying resale?

3. Do the answers to question 2 change depending on where you buy? (I'm talking about developer purchases only)

4. At my owner's update at SVV this month, I was offered an upgrade to more options for more money of course with my 81K SO Bella. But that would mean buying into the flex system. If I did this, upon resale, does that mean that my current Bella (which has a resale value of approx $1500) would then have absolutely no/minimal resale value since it would be part of Flex?  

5. This one is a bit off topic- but if I purchased a SBP standard 2 bedroom, resale, is it possible at all to book 2 separate 1 BR stays outside of my home season, so let's say 6 months out from travel? What if I purchased a lock off?

Thanks for helping me understand!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2017)

1. Is Vistana selling *ANY* staroption timeshares or is it only flex program/home(star)options now?

*Both*

2. So for scenario sake, if I purchased a 1 Br platinum Dessert Willow from the developer, it would be my home resort, but would I also have the opportunity to make a reservation at 12 mos out at the other 6 flex properties (bringing my total of available properties bookable at 12 mos to 7)? If someone were to buy this from me, what would they be able to use (what resort(s)/seasons) since they'd be buying resale?

*Desert Willow is not a Flex Option resort - only these 6:*

*

Sheraton Vistana Resort (FL-Orlando)

Sheraton Vistana Villages (FL-Orlando)

Vistana's Beach Club (FL-Jensen Beach)

Sheraton Desert Oasis (AZ-Scottsdale)

Sheraton Broadway Plantation (SC-Myrtle Beach)

Sheraton Steamboat Springs (CO-Steamboat Springs)
*
*Flex Option FAQ: * http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/flex-options-f-a-q.238504/

3. Do the answers to question 2 change depending on where you buy? (I'm talking about developer purchases only)

*Yes - there are only 6 Flex Option Resorts*

4. At my owner's update at SVV this month, I was offered an upgrade to more options for more money of course with my 81K SO Bella. But that would mean buying into the flex system. If I did this, upon resale, does that mean that my current Bella (which has a resale value of approx $1500) would then have absolutely no/minimal resale value since it would be part of Flex?

*Yes*

5. This one is a bit off topic- but if I purchased a SBP standard 2 bedroom, resale, is it possible at all to book 2 separate 1 BR stays _outside of my home season_, so let's say 6 months out from travel? What if I purchased a lock off?

*No - SBP doesn't have Staroptions on a resale - you can only book exactly what you own, so you can book your unit (or half your the lock-off) during the season you own.  To book a different season/unit, you must own  Staroptions.*


----------



## nuwermj (Jun 23, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> 5. This one is a bit off topic- but if I purchased a SBP standard 2 bedroom, resale, is it possible at all to book 2 separate 1 BR stays _outside of my home season_, so let's say 6 months out from travel? What if I purchased a lock off?
> 
> *No - SBP doesn't have Staroptions on a resale - you can only book exactly what you own, so you can book your unit (or half your the lock-off) during the season you own.  To book a different season/unit, you must own  Staroptions.*



Is there any way to book 2 separate 1-BR from a 2-BR through Interval International? In my case I have 2 bedroom resales units at Vistana Resort, Orlando and would like to book two 1 bedrooms.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2017)

If you have a 2 bdm. lock-off, you can deposit each side separately. 

But if you own a 2 bdm. standard, you get one deposit and one exchange.

However, it can help your trading power if you deposit a 2 bdm. for a 1 bdm. request.


----------



## cubigbird (Jun 23, 2017)

I guess I feel I can narrow it down to the main (and really only) reason to own Flex is to get 12 month / home resort preference to be able to book Steamboat to ski.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2017)

In which case - just buy at Steamboat springs on the resale market for less $$$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird (Jun 23, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> In which case - just buy at Steamboat springs on the resale market for less $$$
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would agree, but I don't see those weeks often and they aren't necessarily cheap!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2017)

Cheaper and better value than Flex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2017)

Cheaper and better value than Flex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 23, 2017)

I suspect Steamboat is available in Flex for now because most of the Flex owners do not have enough points to get a ski week even if they wanted one. It seems like they have been selling lots of 67k/81k flex packages, probably because of less purchase resistance to lower absolute prices. Plus, they seem to be pushing II, and the maximum a 2 bedroom costs is 110k flex options, so there probably isn't an easy way to push people to buy bigger amounts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Cheaper and better value than Flex
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much does a Steamboat ski week sell for resale? I think one could possibly buy enough Flex options for less than a resale ski week. Though the MF on the amount of Flex options is probably not as good of a value.


----------



## godslaf (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks Denise, that makes sense now!


----------



## cubigbird (Jun 24, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> How much does a Steamboat ski week sell for resale? I think one could possibly buy enough Flex options for less than a resale ski week. Though the MF on the amount of Flex options is probably not as good of a value.



I have seen resale Steamboat winter ski weeks go for about $15,000-$20,000 online but they are very rare.  Flex options are running at 35 cents/option according to sales,  so a resale ski week will still be cheaper.  I was also told by sales that they are not taking EOY years into the trust because someone owns the other side of the EOY and they prefer annual weeks.  Take that with a grain of salt obviously.  The only thing that appeals to me about Flex is booking a long weekend to ski at 12 months out vs a whole week.  I don't need the SOs so I could look out for resale Flex options.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2017)

cubigbird said:


> I have seen resale Steamboat winter ski weeks go for about $15,000-$20,000 online but they are very rare.  Flex options are running at 35 cents/option according to sales,  so a resale ski week will still be cheaper.  I was also told by sales that they are not taking EOY years into the trust because someone owns the other side of the EOY and they prefer annual weeks.  Take that with a grain of salt obviously.  The only thing that appeals to me about Flex is booking a long weekend to ski at 12 months out vs a whole week.  I don't need the SOs so I could look out for resale Flex options.


But looking on Ebay, some completed 81,000 Flex listings have ended in the $1,500 range. So I suspect you could buy a couple of those for about $3000 and have access to the same ski weeks that the $15,000-$20,000 deeded week does but for far less money.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 24, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> But looking on Ebay, some completed 81,000 Flex listings have ended in the $1,500 range. So I suspect you could buy a couple of those for about $3000 and have access to the same ski weeks that the $15,000-$20,000 deeded week does but for far less money.



I predict that once the FlexOption program is more established and there are more owners, it will be virtually impossible to get a ski season week at Steamboat.


----------



## lizap (Jul 5, 2017)

Question: for someone (not me) who buys FLEX from developer, I know they have access to Vistana inventory, other than FLEX resorts, at 8 months out. Do they have access to the same inventory as someone who owns a mandatory resort and uses SOs to trade into other resorts (such as WSJ or WKORV)? In other words, are mandatory owners (who trade into resorts, such as those mentioned) now competing with FLEX owners at 8 months out?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes - Flex options become Staroptions at 8 mos. before check-in.


----------



## lizap (Jul 5, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - Flex options become Staroptions at 8 mos. before check-in.



Thanks Denise.  There is talk over on the Hyatt forum that the new Hyatt PPP program will allow these owners access to Vistana resorts. I remember a similar discussion on the Vistana forum about a year ago that Vistana owners would be allowed access to Hyatt resorts. Other than salesperson speak, there is nothing to legitimize either of these.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 5, 2017)

Also consider though that non flex owners can use their StarOptions at eight months to reserve inventory that is in the flex trust. Plus, even if they sold the flex inventory as weeks, instead of points. those same owners would still have access to StarOptions at eight months.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 5, 2017)

There has to be 100% accountability between #Owners and #VOIs or #Points (be them Flex or HOs) - no more... no less... 
so if Hyatt gets access - then they can only take those VOI/Points that are owned by VSE/VSN.

Or is there another way?
Some FlexOption points agreement w/ Hyatt with reciprocal usage to use Flex resorts?
Can't happen with SOs or HOs. Those are accounted for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 5, 2017)

DavidnRobin said:


> There has to be 100% accountability between #Owners and #VOIs or #Points (be them Flex or HOs) - no more... no less...
> so if Hyatt gets access - then they can only take those VOI/Points that are owned by VSE/VSN.
> 
> Or is there another way?
> ...


They could drop some Vistana weeks in to the HPP trust, though those same weeks then wouldn't be available to Flex owners. They would need to setup some kind of exchange company or perhaps affiliate Hyatt with the VSN exchange company.

You know ILG really won't do this unless they can see some way to make money from it. So even it there were some two way street to reserve between Hyatt and Vistana and vice versa, there is going to be some kind of fee attached to it. They aren't going to undercut the core II exchange business for free.


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 6, 2017)

I expect that Hyatt and Vistana will get some kind of reciprocal exchange program. Similar to an II exchange, a Hyatt member will exchange to a Vistana location only when a Vistana member exchanges to a Hyatt location. (Although ILG will use annual averages.) This is how Wyndham interfaces Club Wyndham and Worldmark, and how Diamond Resorts handles their propriety exchanges.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes we booked Steamboat 2BR Mountain View for Spring Break Week in 2018.


----------

